Ask HN: Which font does Google use in their internal emails? - scottmcdot
======
agitator
Going phishing?

~~~
scottmcdot
Nah, I want to change my email font and differentiate myself to all the other
plebs at work.

~~~
zerr
Then use plain text and desktop client.

------
jackgolding
Helvetica (be careful how this looks if people don't have the font) Signature
is Arial with the name bolded

------
neurobot
Somebig company develop their own font. I've seen myself when I got homework
technical interview from bigcorp from europe that they used their own font.

